# Tri-power numbers



## bigblock454 (Apr 13, 2009)

hey peeps,
Figured I might wanna share this with others. I found this website that deals with GM muscle cars. They have casting numbers for many GM's. Including the original factory numbers for the tri-power setup. Numbers for the linkages, carbs, intake manifolds, float bowls, etc..check it out...
 - Home


----------

